# Polyquip Light with Fuji Robin Motor - info?



## krayonc (Aug 10, 2007)

Hellooo flashlight enthusiasts!

My name is Karen and my father gave me the task of getting information on a flashlight he's got. He's not much of an internet user and I was _certain_ that I'd be able to help him, but I've hit a wall. I can't find anything anywhere.
So....I'm here looking for expert help. :twothumbs

I don't spend a lot of time chatting or going to forums but I'm aware that they're little communities with regulars and I hope that you'll pardon my immediate inquiries without proper howdydoos.

Here's the info I've gotten from it:

Robin, Displacement 22.5cc, EC 02, Fuji Heavy Industries, LTD.
Distributed by Polyquip of Canada, LTD - Montreal, Toronto, Vancouver 
Made in Japan 







For full size photos (so you can see the details) I've uploaded them here:

http://determineddesign.com/picts/1.jpg

http://determineddesign.com/picts/2.jpg

http://determineddesign.com/picts/3.jpg

http://determineddesign.com/picts/4.jpg

http://determineddesign.com/picts/5.jpg

I certainly appreciate any help you can give me. I haven't even been able to figure out how old it is.


----------



## LG&M (Aug 10, 2007)

A gas powered flashlight thats cool. Binford tool kind of cool. I have this old 302cid out of a mustang I wonder how much light it could crank out. Sorry I am no help.


----------



## LarryC (Aug 10, 2007)

I remember some posts about these lights a while back but I couldn't find the posts using the search function. Can anyone else find the posts?


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 10, 2007)

Dammit this is infuriating! I looked all over the net and not a damn thing! You may have to call Polyquip of Canada and get the goods that way.


----------



## krayonc (Aug 11, 2007)

LG&M said:


> Binford tool kind of cool.


 
lol

Poor Larry's been trying to help me from the gitgo  

Cigarman: infuriating is right...here I was trying to sell my Dad on being able to find _everything_ on the net and he pulls this cool lamp out and stops me dead in my tracks. If it wasn't for the tags, I'd swear it was some sort of mod....one of a kind.

ARRRRRRGH


----------



## larryk (Aug 11, 2007)

That light, or something very similar was discussed here in the past. Now if someone could only find the thread.


----------



## larryk (Aug 11, 2007)

Here's the thread,

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120878&highlight=generator


----------



## krayonc (Aug 11, 2007)

LARRY!!! I know you looked all over for that thread and I appreciate it - THANK YOU

Weird that you guys couldn't find much information on that one either, isn't it? Was that one from Canada too? 

It's a frickin mystery. An underground Canadian flashlight mystery....

ooooooooo


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Aug 13, 2007)

krayonc

polyquip was at one time (disolved in 2003), a canadian distrributor for fuji-heady inustries. I spoke to fuji heavy idustries usa, and they indicated that they offer OEM gasoline engines under the ROBIN name; gas engines in all shapes and sizes (small displacemnt up to ultra-light aircraft)

though fuji heavy industiries usa was not familiar with the gas powered light, they were not the least bit surprised. polyquip also did a gas powered vacuum cleaner years ago. fhi-usa believes the light was a contract order, just like the vacuum cleaner


----------



## krayonc (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Ted Bear

I guess that's that. I sure have learned a lot this past week. Didn't see the gas powered vacuum, but I ran across a gas powered blender...

I appreciate everybody's help & thanks for being so nice.

Karen


----------



## RickB (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks like that light uses an automotive sealed beam headlamp, 7 inches in diameter, as you would see in older cars with just 2 headlights (as opposed to those with separate high and low beam lamps).

What this implies is that you could probably drop in a nice Cibie or Hella H4 headlight with either a high-efficiency (+50) bulb or an overwatt bulb, such as 100/55W, 100/90W, or even 130/100W!

Of course, this depends on the horsepower/watt output of the engine. Just a bit of cursory Google searching has typical 22cc 2-stroke engines producing 600 to over 1000W, so I bet you'd be fine.

Actually, now I'm wondering if this light uses only one of the two filaments. If so, which one? Or does it use both at the same time? Are there any switches on the unit that would give an indication?
Have you had this puppy running?

-Rick


----------



## electrothump (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, that is one cool light. I've never seen anything like it. 

DN


----------



## Beer (Aug 16, 2007)

I LOVE that light.....

It combines two of my favorite things......

Flashlights and Internal Combustion


----------



## 65535 (Aug 18, 2007)

From what I understand (not much mostly speculation) PolyQuip was a warehouser for Japanese products, Notice the Made in Japan logo, based in Canada, I would imagine that the light in question was designed as a budget search light or spot light, and probably puts out tons of light, If you have ever fired it up take some beamshots, if you can't get it working and don't want to try, put it up for sale and someone is sure to buy it fast, start high, maybe bidding, but that would need to be somewhere else. 

You might tell your dad he won, there is no information on the net, and ask him for the story of the light. Chances are he new you couldn't find anything on it.


----------

